# What's your favorite furry genre?



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 2, 2009)

HAHA! Sorry I didn't add yiff as a genre! XD


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 2, 2009)

I wasn't aware there were such things as "furry" genre. I fail to see how they would be exclusive from any standard genre unless the question is "What is your favorite genre to see anthropomorphics in?"


----------



## ForestFox91 (Jul 2, 2009)

Romance because I'm weird like that


----------



## Asswings (Jul 2, 2009)

God, knock it off with the yiff thing. It's seriously repetitive and useless. 

And yeah, those are just regular genres. :/


----------



## Emofur (Jul 2, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> Romance because I'm weird like that



Agreed
Lol, 2 for romance


----------



## ForestFox91 (Jul 2, 2009)

Emofur said:


> Agreed
> Lol, 2 for romance


Freaks 4 life bitch!


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 3, 2009)

Haven't been in the fandom too long but for now i just like comedy or just general art


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 3, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I wasn't aware there were such things as "furry" genre. I fail to see how they would be exclusive from any standard genre unless the question is "What is your favorite genre to see anthropomorphics in?"



^this.

That said, I prefer dark and edgy web comics like Jack, SFH, the odd issue of LFG.


----------



## Trekkie8473 (Jul 3, 2009)

no science fiction?
it sems like any story with anthropomorphic characters is either sci fie or fantacy.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 3, 2009)

Trekkie8473 said:


> no science fiction?
> it sems like any story with anthropomorphic characters is either sci fie or fantacy.



Whoops! Let me fix that poll now! ^^;

But I don't know how to do this! DX


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 7, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> Whoops! Let me fix that poll now! ^^;
> 
> But I don't know how to do this! DX



PM Corto, ask nicely.  He can amend the poll.  He's a Furthia High fan too, you should send him some links.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 7, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> ^this.
> 
> That said, I prefer dark and edgy web comics like Jack, SFH, the odd issue of LFG.



SFH, yeah, i had trouble thinking of their genre, its comedy with horror. make a sadistic option.


----------



## Firepyro (Jul 8, 2009)

I dunno i'd kinda have to say comedy, but i like romance at times. I dunno.


----------



## Xaevo (Jul 8, 2009)

woah, GENRES??!?! damn...
meh, i guess "everything"...


----------



## Solaxe (Jul 12, 2009)

Action of course.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jul 12, 2009)

Slice of Life, sometimes the simpler stories are the most entertaining.


----------

